# trimming horns



## leecofarm (Feb 5, 2007)

hello all. Am new here. did a search and didn't find specifics about trimming horns. unfortunatley i purchased older horned nubians and boers and am already tired of their sharp horns. can I saw off the last 1/2" so that it would be less sharp? or would that cause excessive bleeding or any other negatives i'm not thinking about?


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

A half inch wouldn't hurt. I have cut my buck's horns back half way (he was disbudded but grew horns anyway, has been banded and they grew back!) and they didn't bleed. His grow all screwy and will touch his head. If you're just going to cut a little bit off, you can use a wire saw, a pair of bolt cutters, or a pair of actual horn trimmers. They won't be sharp, but the blunt ends are painful to get hit with too. I've seen people attach little rubber balls to the horn tips. Cute. ha.


----------



## neehifarm (Nov 18, 2006)

Boy, are you opening a can of worms here! I think you are crazy to contemplate sawing a goats horns, myself!!
Mind you, a goat's SINUS cavity runs inside their horns.
No matter how much you 'saw' off, get ready for a bleed, and a big one, when you mess up. If you cut too much, you will literally 'see' when your goat breaths, as it will bubble with every breath...not to mention risk of infection, especially from flies. Scabbing doesn't happen over night.
Simple fix: cut an X in a racquet ball and stick the horn in it...hold it on with some good old duct tape.


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I think the poster is just talking about a trim above the horn root.


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

This will probably be helpful to you. 

http://www.fiascofarm.com/galleries/Goat_Care_and_Information/Scur_Trimming/index.html


----------



## DocM (Oct 18, 2006)

She only wants to trim off 1/2". I've cut 2" off my buck's horns LOTS of times and it doesn't bleed. Ever. Not even a little bit.


----------



## ma1bob (Dec 12, 2006)

The wire saw idea looks great. I have a pregnant Saanan that has scurs that are bending back to tough her skull. We need to trim them I guess so they don't do harm to her head. Yes?

We will wait a few weeks till she freshens so as not to stress her out. This sound right?

Cheers

Bob


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I have succesfully used a PVC pipe cutter. For cutting small amount off of the end, it is no problem. If you are cutting scurs, there is less problems with bleeding than actual horns that are full grown. The scurs rarely are open into the sinus cavity, and you have to get really close to the head to get to that opening anyways.


----------



## js2743 (Dec 4, 2006)

pruning shears works good i cut about 3/4 inch off a does horns and they did bleed some but very lil so i wouldnt cut any more than that.


----------

